# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  What packing under joists and how to do?

## shauno

I'm using joist hangers for my deck. I thought I would be smart and try and get the joists all level. Having prenailed the hangers to the joist and the main beam it meant some of the joists needed to be raised a little from the bottom of joist hanger so to keep level. Istead of putting the packing in right away I left the gap (anywhere between 1 and 4mm) and nailed the joists. Now I'm left with the problem of pushing packing into the gap and ensuring I use enough. There will be a lot of weight as will be 15mm FC and tiles on top. 
Two questions: 1. What packing should I use? Keeping in mind it will need to be small pieces and be waterproof.
2. Do I need to de-nail the joists, lift them and then put in the packing or can I just push the packing in some how?

----------


## Barry_White

Welcome Shauno. 
The best thing to use for packing is fibro or Fibrous Cement. 
Can be broken into small pieces, it is waterproof and it can stand high compression weights.

----------


## echnidna

but you're going to have a lot of fun trimming it down to uniform thicknesses of a mm or so.

----------


## Barry_White

> but you're going to have a lot of fun trimming it down to uniform thicknesses of a mm or so.

  When I've got to do that I use some galvanised steel strap in conjunction with the fibro.

----------


## mic-d

Go to Bunnies and pinch a bunch of sample laminate swatches and use those.  But if you've got 8 connector nails in each joist then it really is not going anywhere. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## shauno

thanks for the replies. like the laminate idea as would be easy to pack in a few of those without damaging the hanger. 
regards
shauno

----------


## UteMad

You can buy 1mm 3mm 5mm 10mm plastic horse shoe packers from the hardware but would it not be easier to just fix the brckets or to have nailed them to the joist end put them in then nailed the bearer side...would take out the need for packing 
cheers Utemad

----------


## redheeler

Shauno, 
I used steel plate in varying thicknesses. Local supplier cut, about $1 per cut, into width I needed. Then I sprayed with a product that galvanises steel, preventing rust. I also used some metal bracing for small packers.
Hope this helps,
Redheeler

----------


## dazbeer

I opted to screw the joist hangers instead of nail as then you can get a small amount of adjustment. I used self drilling wood hex head wood screws which went in a treat with a driver. To get a bit of extra adjustment just put a clearance hole in the hanger. Not a fan of nailing as it always seems to move as i start to get over enthusiastic when knocking em in!

----------


## ex-chippie

Hi Shauno,
              My prefered packing would be a form of bitumen based dampcoarse commonly known as malthoid.It's available at many hardware stores and is about 1mm thick, just double, triple or quadrooooople it as required.It's easily cut with a blade and will cost about $15. No whiteant would like the taste of this stuff! :2thumbsup:

----------


## UteMad

> I opted to screw the joist hangers instead of nail

  Be careful if screwing as just for those who might not know joist bracket nails are NOT CLOUTS..... A joist bracket nail is a special hardened nail for that usage clouts just rip the heads off and the joist or what ever ends up on the ground.... If screwing your screws are unlikely to be strength rated so you'd be taking things in your own hands...... 
If your not wanting to pack joists which i never really do unless the odd one is out then set your bracket up 2 - 5 mm depending on joist size irregularity and just chip the portion off with a chisel ... Real easy to do and no packers to fall out... Also means if a ceiling is going under the brackets are up and not poking down  
cheers utemad

----------

